# UK authorities investigate containers from the UK with toxic waste end up in Brazil



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> BRITISH authorities in Brazil said they were taking "immediate steps" after more than 1400 tonnes of hazardous UK waste was reportedly found in three of the country's ports.
> 
> Brazilian police are investigating after 64 containers of waste, including batteries, syringes, condoms and nappies were discovered, the BBC reported.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/u...-nappies-condoms-and-syringes-86908-21527121/


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

nothing to do with me (Jester)


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> nothing to do with me (Jester)


Are you sure about that, eh? (Jester) (Jester)


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

I would just like to confirm that these containers are nothing to with me nor did I get to Brazil inside one


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Wasn't me either, I can't speak Brazillian!


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

BB No need too, they speak Portugese.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

So we sort all our waste into neet litle bins tins in this paper in that and then we fly tip in BRAZIL?


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I always said "dont throw it away, give it to a third world country"...LOL


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The waste is coming back home, at the shippers expense...

http://www.mrw.co.uk/page.cfm/action=Archive/ArchiveID=2/EntryID=5669


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

I worked on a drilling rig, offshore Brazil. I must admit I was quite impressed at the way they segregated the waste, they had all these coloured bins for different types of waste, red, blue, green, yellow etc. very impressive. Then I changed to the night shift and saw what really happened. In the early hours of the morning two 'marineros' would come and empty the bins. They just tipped it all into one large container and it got sent ashore like that!


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Update...



> UK officials investigating an illegal shipment of 1,400 tonnes of toxic waste to Brazil have made three arrests.
> 
> Environment Agency officers and police raided three properties in the Swindon area, arresting men aged 24, 28 and 49.
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8165840.stm


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*UK waste prompts Brazil complaint (BBC News)*

Brazil is to lodge a formal complaint over an illegal shipment of 1,400 tonnes of UK toxic waste, its government says.

More from BBC News...


----------

